# whos interested in one of biggest jumping spiders in thr world?



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

here is one of biggest jumper spiders..its a sub adult female..we have males coming..me and exopet are going to try and breed em..any one interested in hatching's if where successful if the price was right?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Me.

:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Marks interested lol.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I love Jumping spiders MJ 
But im often skint 
I have my own jumping spider now though, maybe we can trade?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Who wouldn't be interested in some of those pretty little things . :flrt:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

they're beauts !


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

im struggling with my pinktoe let alone one that jumps!!! arrghhhh:gasp:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I love Jumping spiders MJ
> But im often skint
> I have my own jumping spider now though, maybe we can trade?


 are yours 1.7cm?i dont want ones that are 5mm..i want the bigger ones.i got 2 free with my order i told em to a mate cheape.

wait till u see the black one :mf_dribble:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, the black ones are my favourite, can't wait to get these breeding, males are due on thursday scott.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Me. I would indeed.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Uhhhh, mine has pretty colours :whistling2:



















It`ll be good fer yer camera 
Size wise i didnt get chance to measure who before she sealed herself away, but shes larger than our native ones, mine are probably half the side of your goldy there 
BTW all the best breeding jumping spiders, i really want to keep some more


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

exopet said:


> yeah, the black ones are my favourite, can't wait to get these breeding, males are due on thursday scott.


By black ones do you mean P.audax?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

No, indeterminate Indonesian species

Still waiting for someone to get back to me over a bunch of these.

these are 1.8cm long, 3cm span HUGE face, very intelligent seeming and have a metallic gold sheen to them.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahhhh, yeah they are extremely intelligent looking, was thinking that whilst holding my one and watch it take turns between staring at me and staring at my nan lol


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd love to have some of these, they're so cute :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Would you like some Spitting Spiders Scott???? Our girlie has an eggsac :whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

What sp are these Scott? I had some slings from Guy Tansley a while back - think they were Phiddipus otiosus but they all died


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd certainly be interested regardless of price, there stunning and are a species id love to keep.
John


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

exopet said:


> No, indeterminate Indonesian species
> 
> Still waiting for someone to get back to me over a bunch of these.
> 
> these are 1.8cm long, 3cm span HUGE face, very intelligent seeming and have a metallic gold sheen to them.


I had one of these from Martin Goss! Awesome little critters!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I would be interested if the price was fair.


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

oooo me too!!


----------



## BillyBlastOff (Jul 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


>


Absolutely stunning picture mate.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> By black ones do you mean P.audax?


I got Phiddipus audax spiderlings now, Scott has got an eggsac of the Javan furry jumpers, so it's only a matter of time.

I'll be getting Phiddipus regius soon hopefully.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Meeeeee. =]


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

matty said:


> Meeeeee. =]


 
I live in wigan, so you wouldn't even need to pay postage!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

exopet said:


> I live in wigan, so you wouldn't even need to pay postage!!!




All the more reason to get a couple.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

want !!!!!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Oooh aren't they nice! 



Pinkytoes said:


> im struggling with my pinktoe let alone one that jumps!!! arrghhhh:gasp:


Hehe, pink toes can jump


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

That has to be one of the cutest things i ever did see!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 16, 2009)

I've got some too :mf_dribble:

I picked up an adult female that looked gravid mid last year, she laid an eggsac and it hatched! To my surprise, the spiderlings are quite sociable; during the day they keep their distance as expected, but at night they congregate. The 'mother' showed no signs of aggression to the spiderlings, even up to around 5th instar.










All was going well in the sweet jar for the 25 occupants (I know it's too small but they were doing well) until I decided to give them more space as the drag lines were getting in their way.....

They were moved to a large petpal and started to die off within days. To this day I have no idea why. Nothing changed apart for the size of the enclosure. 

When I was down to about 6 censor I decided to lift the lid and leave them to it in the buggery. They did really well!!! I saw them most days on the blind or walking around the window catching flies.



















They are curious little beggars though - some days I would go in there and they'd all be about, either watching me from behind something or running aver the ceiling, but they'd often disappear for up to two weeks at a time. Mantids escape regularly so I feared the worst, but usuully they turned up safe but larger :2thumb:

Last month I had two adult males and an adult female wandering about, so hopefully they mated (not at the same time!). But I've not seen them for weeks..........


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> I've got some too :mf_dribble:
> 
> I picked up an adult female that looked gravid mid last year, she laid an eggsac and it hatched! To my surprise, the spiderlings are quite sociable; during the day they keep their distance as expected, but at night they congregate. The 'mother' showed no signs of aggression to the spiderlings, even up to around 5th instar.
> 
> ...




That's so cool.

I love these guys, I doubt I'd be able to keep them alive though! 

*starts researching*


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 16, 2009)

Just let them loose like I did :2thumb:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

humidity would be the reason they died, they seem sensitive to rapid changes in atmosphere. we had a cold night and I lost 2 of mine.

when you moved them to a petpal the ambient hmidity would have dropped too sharply for them.

so you had 25 from one eggsac? I beleive the average is around 30, so that's a pretty good size.

Jumping spiders do seem to have a good tolerance for each other(but I wouldn't keep large ones communally)


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

That looks cool, I'm game.


----------



## WillCordon (May 16, 2009)

this is probly a stupid question to people who know about spiders, but is that the biggest they get or is that a baby?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 16, 2009)

exopet said:


> humidity would be the reason they died, they seem sensitive to rapid changes in atmosphere. we had a cold night and I lost 2 of mine.
> 
> when you moved them to a petpal the ambient hmidity would have dropped too sharply for them.
> 
> ...


Nah, it's not that; it's obvious when deaths occur due to low humidity. Anyway, it is far less humid in the bug room than in the petpal......

I've still not seen one for at least two weeks :bash:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i got an egg sack of this species.any idea how long they take to hatch Rob?

Paul - How are mine and yours getting on?any success in breeding them yet,all tho i remember you saying it come fertile any way?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*my egg sack is hatching* : victory: :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: i see about 5 spidlings so far..started hatching last night..oh yer :2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

WillCordon said:


> this is probly a stupid question to people who know about spiders, but is that the biggest they get or is that a baby?


 thats one of the biggest jumping spiders your ever see.no its an adult in my pics..not sure about robs.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> here is one of biggest jumper spiders..its a sub adult female..we have males coming..me and exopet are going to try and breed em..any one interested in hatching's if where successful if the price was right?
> 
> image
> 
> image


the adult female that laid the egg sack..now i got babys..its just hatched. wopwopwopwopwop :no1::no1:

heres an adult female..mumy


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!
Well obviously not just one lol


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any pics, would love to see them, and would love a couple if your going to be selling any :whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratz Scott . Out of interest , how big are they ?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

they not come out if the weebing yet and so far only see 4 but iv heard up to 50 can hatch..they spend a week in the webbing if i remember correctly..size is about same size as fruit fly.also exopet has my males and females..its a project where doing together.so theres going to be lots available soon..i cant say the price till i talk to exopet..he knows the prices on these..hopefully he will see this thread and post 

no pics till they come out the webbing


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

congratulations scott

around 35 s'lings per sac, I got another sac incubating now, PM me with requests FULL CARE SHEET will be supplied with all s'lings.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

soon as i can get a pic of one i will then be sending them to you paul as you well know i not got the time to look after them right now hence why i gave up the mantid hobbie.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I can look after them too :whistling2:
Ive had to send my jumpers to a friend while im on holiday, cant wait to have them back again


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I can look after them too :whistling2:
> Ive had to send my jumpers to a friend while im on holiday, cant wait to have them back again


this is a joint breeding project between me and exopet.he breeds them from my stock and we split the money.exopet(paul) will be having them.so if u want some get your order in now to him..he will give u prices ect and when there ready for sale.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be a long while before i can afford a kit kat lol
I really want to breed mine aswell, especially the P.audax, hope they`ll get properly established here 
Good luck to the both of you


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I'd love to have some, but not for the price he gave me a while back :whistling2:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, price I gave was for imported adults, these s'lings will be £5 each when they are ready.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Jesus put me down for some!!
At least 4 slings if you could


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> I'd love to have some, but not for the price he gave me a while back :whistling2:


i paid that price u where offered a while back..i got 2 pairs of each species...thats why now i have slings for sale and you dont :Na_Na_Na_Na: sometimes u have to pay the price if u want somthing rare and special.those he offered then where adults..well worth the money imo,think i rember paying 30£ a pair?


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can I get 2 please. Can I get a caresheet please


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

all s'lings will be sent out with a care sheet.

PLEASE MAKE ALL ORDERS BY PM


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Ready next week, £5 each


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Can i have a caresheet with my ones when there ready aswell please?
Just got some extra fruit flies so now i jsut have to get 7 tubs ready, one make something fancy as sort of a display


----------

